# Springer



## Tyler Rice (May 25, 2018)

How do I make a girls Monark Springer fit a boys bike


----------



## ricobike (May 25, 2018)

Covered in here:

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cutting-down-forks.80061/


----------

